# Avatar fire two weapons?



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

If an Avatar as a monstrous creature with the fast shot upgrade is in base contact with TWO Icarus Lascannons can he fire both with 2 shots equalling 4 bs10 lascannon shots per turn? 
Obviously this could only works at 2k +
Have i read this wrong seems as it could be pretty OP.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes that would work but I think it is such an "out there" situation that its OP'edness isn't a great upset to the game as a whole.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

I thought a unit could only control 1 emplacement at a time a la claiming objectives


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

jams said:


> I thought a unit could only control 1 emplacement at a time a la claiming objectives


Nah the gun emplacement rule only requires that you be in base contact.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Nah the gun emplacement rule only requires that you be in base contact.


I stand corrected


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

its like 400 points but covers anti air/tank and back line defence! Im going to try it this weekend my mate isn't going to expect it. :so_happy:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe you are still limited by having to shoot all 4 shots at the same target, unless fast shot let's you change targets.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Same target, maybe. It's two "units" firing, using the BS of 1"unit" who may fire 2 "weapons" per phase. I'd say I believe it to mean that since the firer doesn't have split fire, all his "weapons" must target the same opponent, but the fact the 2nd emplacement is not the same "unit" as the first also makes a valid argument for "no, you don't have to target the same opponent"


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Certainly not quite in the spirit of things though.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, I didn't speak at all to spirit of the rules. Only what the specific rules seem to support. Spirit gets a whole different level of argument going.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So you would have to have two Primary Detachments, both with ADL/ILCs and you have to deploy the guns right next to each other in order for this to work.

At what point is there going to be a rule for where the gun emplacement is deployed in conjunction with the ADL? As it stands there's nothing about any coherency that it has to adhere to.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

No need for such a ruling, even if you had it. 2x ADL, arranged in a circle, touching each other at the ends. 1 emplacement is the rear of the 1st ADL hemisphere, the other at the front of the 2nd ADL hemisphere. Both can touch an avatar, and both would be deployed "in proximity"

Same for two lines like this 
---------------------------------------
G
G
---------------------------------------


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's nothing that says the gun has to be deployed within any number of inches of to the ADL, only that the ADL itself has to connect. It is purchased with the ADL, but again. Nothing covering where it goes in relation.

Please, point me to the section in the BRB that covers how Gun Emplacements are deployed if you have found it. I made a thread about this a while back that basically went nowhere- the general consensus being that there wasn't enough in the BRB to support any opinion.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Creon said:


> Same target, maybe. It's two "units" firing, using the BS of 1"unit" who may fire 2 "weapons" per phase. I'd say I believe it to mean that since the firer doesn't have split fire, all his "weapons" must target the same opponent, but the fact the 2nd emplacement is not the same "unit" as the first also makes a valid argument for "no, you don't have to target the same opponent"


Gun emplacements are not separate units, in fact they aren't units at all. They are just two guns that can be used by somebody. If one guy picks up both they are weapons of the 1 unit.



ntaw said:


> There's nothing that says the gun has to be deployed within any number of inches of to the ADL, only that the ADL itself has to connect. It is purchased with the ADL, but again. Nothing covering where it goes in relation.
> 
> Please, point me to the section in the BRB that covers how Gun Emplacements are deployed if you have found it. I made a thread about this a while back that basically went nowhere- the general consensus being that there wasn't enough in the BRB to support any opinion.


Yep. As it stands at the moment you can ave the ADL on ones side of the board and the gun on the other if you wish.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The Avatar may also fire the Wailing Doom and an Emplacement.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The image of an Avatar sat behind one of the Quad-autocannons is the Warhammer equivalent of Animal on drums from the muppets.

Excellent fluff there.

"I know I'm a 15ft God of War, but guys... watch me shoot down this plane."


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

I mean, anything with fluff for the Avatar automatically is weird imo. I never played 40k epic, but I always pictured titans running around and jumping up and down on land raider formations and blasting away mountains with their guns... and then the incarnation of a God of War running around stabbing toes ineffectively.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Poo, you would run from a rabid squirrel. Especially one made of magma!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ not if I was an 8 foot tall Space Marine.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

My dreams will now be haunted by rabid magma squirrel attacks. Thanks a lot, klokk.


----------



## Jam123456 (Feb 9, 2012)

does ADL and gun not count towards terrain and under terrain I think it says they have to be placed a minimum distance apart from each other. 3inch or so as I recall. I don't have RB with me but check under placing terrain in game setup at start. so each ADL and gun I guess can't be placed within 3 inch of the another.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They count as fortifications, or part thereof, and yes you're right they cannot be setup within 3" of each other.

What size is an avatars base? I'd always assumed it was a fairly big one but if it's less than 75mm then you're right you wouldn't be able to set them up close enough to be in b2b with both.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Online says 40mm base, but the FW one might use the 60mm base. Either way, this is finally busted.


----------

